
Asian Americans report over 650 racist acts over last week, new data says - finphil
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/asian-americans-report-nearly-500-racist-acts-over-last-week-n1169821
======
gowld
Headline sets very poor context. No idea if 650 is more or less than usual
(probably massively far less) while this count is almost certainly a tiny
fraction of incidents.

> The online reporting forum Stop AAPI Hate shared exclusively with NBC Asian
> America that since its inception March 18, it has received more than 650
> direct reports of discrimination against primarily Asian Americans

What a bizarre thing to be exclusive about. Why set up a reporting site if you
are not planning to use the info?

~~~
Ghjklov
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_incidents_of_xenophobi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_incidents_of_xenophobia_and_racism_related_to_the_2019%E2%80%9320_coronavirus_pandemic)

This might provide a better look as it's specifically about incidents _after_
the Coronavirus pandemic. Asian mothers everywhere are probably warning their
children to be careful when they walk outside, lest some thug mistakes them
for a Chinese person and assaults them.

~~~
sigmaprimus
Lets hope ALL mothers are keeping kids at home.

I haven't had Chinese food since the Friday before Chinese New Years but think
I might get some take out tomorrow after reading your linked article showing
those restaurants have been hit particularly hard.

Besides that, chances are the family run Chinese restaurant in my town is
probably safer than any fast food chain. Fast food chains have a high turn
over and hire teenagers, given the reports of young people's lack of social
distancing it may be riskier. Although I am not aware of any reports of anyone
contracting the virus through take out food.

